# Preview wird nicht korrekt angezeigt



## werdas34 (27. Jul 2018)

Hallo,
ich wollte mich mal mit der App-Entwicklung beschäftigen und habe dazu auch schon paar Tutorials durch.
Doch mein Problem ist - im Vergleich zu den Tutorials - wird mir das Preview nicht richtig angezeigt.
Wahrscheinlich liegt es an meiner fehlenden Erfahrung mit App-Entwicklung, aber ich habe jetzt alles von https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34499839/android-studio-does-not-show-layout-preview gemacht.
Also die style.xml angepasst, das Theme geändert, mehrfach gecleant, refresht, rebuild, andere Packages installiert, invalidate cache/restart. Alles scheint nicht zu funktionieren.

Habe auch mal ein neues Projekt erstellt, dann habe ich das selbe Problem.
Ich kann aber Buttons, etc in das Layout ziehen und sie werden am Smartphone oben links angezeigt.

Ich weiß jetzt nicht was ich euch als Code schicken soll, bei Bedarf mitteilen.

Error:
Failed to find style 'coordinatorLayoutStyle' in current theme.
Wenn ich diesen nach - https://stackoverflow.com/questions...style-coordinatorlayoutstyle-in-current-theme - beheben möchte, wird die App nicht mal compiliert.


Vielen Dank.
mfg werdas34


----------

